

Penny Arcade uses Dropbox and Tarsnap for backups - teach
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/cr5zc/iama_tech_guy_for_penny_arcade_ama/c0umlng?context=1

======
teach
Also, I thought the discussion of their server setup was interesting:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/cr5zc/iama_tech_guy_fo...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/cr5zc/iama_tech_guy_for_penny_arcade_ama/c0umgaz)

